# Blood feather please help



## Rosie77 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi, I saw my budgie was bleeding from his wing, however after inspecting it for around 10 minutes I couldn’t see a broken blood feather. I put a lot of corn starch on it and put him in his cage. After looking around I’ve seen around 8 or 9 drops of blood. At the moment he’s acting fine but I’m really stressed. I haven’t seen it on the ground but is there a chance he’s pulled it out himself? I know budgies can’t lose a lot of blood and this is my first time dealing with this. Do you think he’ll be ok and is there anything I can do??! It’s a Saturday so the vets are closed (


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is important to identify where the blood is coming from as it may not be from a blood feather, do you have other birds that could have injured the bleeding bird?


----------

